# Installed Physical Memory different to Total Physical Memory



## MrPuddleDuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently noticed a reduction in performance on my HP Pavilion dv4 laptop. I started doing some sniffing around and noticed in System Configuration that there is a difference between reported Installed Physical Memory (4.00GB) and Total Physical Memory (3.00GB) - see attachment. In all my time, and all my PCs, I've never known there to be a discrepancy between these two values. Am I looking at potential faulty RAM issue? Grateful for advice as I might need to have it looked at under warranty ASAP.

Cheers
PD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 32Bit OS will only "see" up to 3.25GB of the RAM. You need a 64 Bit OS to "see" the 4GB.


----------



## pallepr (Jul 11, 2009)

Even a 64bit OS might not do it. Many 64bit capable laptops cannot go beyond 4G


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My money would be on the 64Bit OS being able to see the 4GB.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Vista Home Premium will not realize or utilize 4GB ram as Tyree stated. A 64 bit operating system will. Your reduction in performance is not likely related to the amount of physical memory installed as even Vista only uses ~1-2GB under heavy load. 

Your problem could be virus related or you may simply need to clear temp. files, defrag disk, etc.


----------



## pallepr (Jul 11, 2009)

The 64bit edition will use all 4GB if it is possible. Another issue is shared memory with the graphics card. That is often used in laptops.


----------

